# HUGE Alum Creek Smallie!!!!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Adam Vance (NickAdams) fished the OMBTT Alum Creek Open today, and caught this absolute hawg smallmouth. It was 21 and 1/2 inches long and weighed in at 5.3 pounds!! Biggest Alum Creek smallie I have ever seen. It was also good enough to win him big bass for the tourney. Way to go Vance!








Click on the thumbnails to enlarge.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go Adam!! Nice fish. The team of Vance strikes again.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for posting Mike. I am glad I covered up that stupid shirt I was wearing.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

very nice smalle


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats what a pig! That is one sweet fish bet it battled pretty good to!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW Adam congrats man that is a sweet Hawg. great job man.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

What a HAWG!

Very Nice fish


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Beautiful fish!! Where did you guys finish?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I did not fish it, only attended the weigh in, but it took about 15 lbs to win.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice Fish. Looks like me and my dad went to the wrong place LOL.
Nice fish


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

It took over 15 lbs to win the tournament, and 2nd place was over 12. Then it dropped way off from there. There were a lot of one or two fish bags brought in.
The was the only fish I had so I am sure I finished some where around mid field. There were 21 boats.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Well there is one thing to say.

If your only going to catch one that is the one to catch. SWEET.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nickadams said:


> Thanks for posting Mike. I am glad I covered up that stupid shirt I was wearing.


What's on the shirt?!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice smallie!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

What a beast!!!
Congratulations on a GREAT smallie, that is a fish of a lifetime right there!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great fish! Thats how you do it!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on a great fish, and I thought my son and I did well this morning in a pond we fish, it was a great day to be out regardless of results.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow..........it's a P-I-G......awesome fish Vance!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah that's a pig alright! Nice job man.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

What a monster...reminds me of the 22.5" Smallie I got below Griggs a couple years back. Man them Hog Smallies are few and far between usally only see 2 or 3 that break 5lbs every year.. Congrats


----------



## fergferg (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Adam it,s Ferg. I didn.t know you knew how to fish, lol. Greta fish. Now I guess I can believe some of those fishing stories you told since the proof is in the pictures. I haven't seen ya in a while and just wanted to rouse ya a bit. Get in touch with me thru toby. Later dude.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow man that's the biggest Smallie I have ever seen taken from Alum...great job!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Can anyone tell me who the top two finishers were at Alum?... just curious.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Matt, Jami just posted the results in the tournament section.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike, Do U Ever Work, Lol, Thanks For The Good Trip At Your Quarry Last Week. Hope To Be There Again Soon


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Awesome smallie!! What did that thing eat?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Shesh!!!!
Excellent fish Vance!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

The fish ate a jig... Actually it demolished it


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish! I was going to guess jig too haha.


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful fish! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great bass there Nick. :B


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice fish Adam, I bet that got the ol' heart pumpin! Great catch!


----------



## fear_no_fish (Dec 17, 2006)

Great fish man !! What a "rod bender"that is !!


Keep fishin" :B


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Super SMALLIE!!
way to go Nick.
Now, If your name is Nick Adams, why the"adam vance"?
i'm guessing it's your tourney team name, but wouldn't that be adams vance?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

His real name is Adam Vance. His screen name is Nick Adams for a character in a series of Ernest Hemingway stories.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on earning angler of the month with that photo too Adam. Dale will be in touch to send you out a sticker.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Mike. 
Shakedown, I actually have a sticker on my boat and my truck and I have an extra one that I got at the Sports show! Y'all can send the sticker to the first person on here that responds saying they want it.

Thanks for voting me "angler of the month"!!!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll take the sticker!

btw, nice NICE fish there.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice work Adam.....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Not a problem NA, and thanks for hookin someone else up!

It's yours seethe. PM DaleM your address and he'll get it out to ya.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

nice fish adam. That lake is starting to turn on for sure. I went last night and caught a 3lber and a 2lber. Cant wait for next wednesday


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice fish. This fish was just an half inch shorter and a lot less gut and was about a pound lighter. Gotta love spring when the fish are always bulkier. I caught this around early July I think about 3yrs ago.


----------

